# coger el rastro



## Nerimm

Hola a tothom!

No se m'acudeix com traduir al català "coger el rastro"... algú em podria ajudar? perquè amb el verb "trobar" l'expressió no seria ben bé igual. 

Gràcies!


----------



## ursu-lab

En quin context? D'enxampar?


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Seguir la pista, trobar la pista... (Necessitem context).


----------



## TRF Winter

Seguir el rastre seria una altra possibilitat... La Namarne té raó,seria bo tenir el context per acabar de veure el problema!


----------



## Nerimm

Sí, ja havia pensat amb la possibilitat de seguir i trobar, però el problema és que el text que estic traduint és en anglès... jo us el poso si voleu!

"So they left on the following afternoon. My woman and I took up their trail and followed". 

Per "took up" dona la sensació que ja havien trobat el rastre abans, però pel context no sembla que sigui així.  He arribat a la conclusió que el que més s'apropa en castellà es "coger el rastro", però clar, en català no sé com es podria dir, perquè els verbs que solen anar amb "rastre", com vosaltres dieu, són "seguir" i "trobar". Potser si no hi ha cap altra possibilitat, el verb més adient seria "trobar". Què en penseu?


----------



## Namarne

Jo no acabo d'estar segur de si, abans d'aquesta escena, algú seguia algú o no. Perquè la frase, així tal qual, per a mi diria que ells ("la meva dona i jo") van fer el mateix i sortiren seguit darrere els altres. O bé prengueren el mateix camí i els seguiren.


----------



## Antartika

Namarne said:


> Jo no acabo d'estar segur de si, abans d'aquesta escena, algú seguia algú o no. Perquè la frase, així tal qual, per a mi diria que ells ("la meva dona i jo") van fer el mateix i sortiren seguit darrere els altres. O bé prengueren el mateix camí i els seguiren.


 
Estic totalment d'acord. A mi em sona com si hagueren fet exactament el mateix que havia fet abans l'altra parella (o qui siga en el text). En castellà diria una cosa aixina com "seguimos sus pasos". De fet, inclús si fóra literal et valdria eixa opció (aixina evites utilitzar dos verbs, "follow" aniria inclòs).

Espere haver contribuit, jeje.


----------



## Nerimm

Havia pensat en aquesta possibilitat, que es referís a "camí" més que a "rastre", però no sé perquè la vaig descartar. Trobo que teniu raó, té més sentit així. Namarne, mirare quina de les dues opcions que m'has dit s'escau millor al text i solucionat! 
Moltes gràcies als dos


----------



## Nerimm

Un petit aclariment. Es veu que al cap d'una estona arriben al mateix lloc on havien arribat els primers, i sembla que van marxar més tard que ells. Per tant, podria ser seguir el rastre, tot i que si dius "agafar el mateix camí" d'alguna forma aquest significat està implícit. Crec que el problema amb aquesta frase és que pot agafar-se en sentit figurat, com la de "seguimos sus pasos".


----------

